# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Bad Girls To Be Axed?

## DaVeyWaVey

I read this article in today's Sun:

Bad Girls to be killed off
By SARA NATHAN
TV Editor

BAD Girls is being axed after ratings slumped, TV Biz can reveal today. 


ITV bosses had been on the brink of dumping the prison drama for weeks â now insiders have admitted: âItâs finished.â

The show will end after the current eighth series, but production firm Shed already has a new prime-time drama to replace it.

Rock Rivals â billed as a cross between the X Factor and Footballersâ Wives â is about two warring record labels run by an ex-husband and wife. An ITV source said: âThereâs lots of sex, drugs and rock ânâ roll.â 

A pilot is being filmed and the series is set to start next autumn.

Bad Girls began in 1999 and has shocked viewers with lesbian romps, drug taking and violent bullying.

The show was recently dealt a blow when sexy Danielle Brent quit her role as bitchy Natalie.

ITV boss Simon Shaps insisted last night: âAbsolutely no decision has been taken about the future of Bad Girls â and wonât be until after this series ends when we can sit down and assess its performance in total context.â

----------


## Bree

Awww thats a shame i love Bad Girls i think its one of the best dramas around x

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Hallelujah, about time. It was excellent for the first 3-4 series, but it went down hill after that. Glad they are finally coming to their sences and getting rid of it.

----------


## samantha nixon

im really upset they have axed it as i love bad girls and i think it is a fab show

----------


## baby oranges

i can't believe they are axing one of the best shows on tv at the moment. i love the show and it'll be greatly missed if the producers do decide to axe it at the end of the 8th season

----------


## xCharliex

It was slightly obvious it was gonna come to an end soon, but they never re-comission a series until the current one has ended, not all the time anyway! Ill be gutted to see it end but it has run its course

----------


## Liverpool Red

I love Bad Girls...be gutted to see it axed.

----------


## x-xjessicax-x

ohh i liked bad girls ITV dramas have just gone really we lost footballers wives and now bad girls noooooooo

----------


## Behemoth

I think that this series should be the last as it seems to be on a bit of a downhill slope, quality wise.
I really enjoyed series 1-6, with series 1 & 2 being my favourites but this current series is bordering on ridiculous. It has had ridiculous storylines, too many new characters and too few older characters. 

Series 1 was fantastic, with great storylines and fantastic characters and it didn't rely on stupid storylines to keep viewers i.e. the prison break-out in S8E1 was so stupid, unbelievable and not what Bad Girls is about. S1E1-4, about Rachel Hicks was such a simple storyline but the viewer became involved because it was well written and well acted and who can honestly say they didn't have tears in their eyes when Crystal sang Amazing Grace from her cell window?

I don't think Bad Girls will ever get back to that same standard.

----------


## Jojo

I agree with you there Rob.  The last few series have been dire, with the Fenner stuff etc - this one started on an up for me (slightly more entertaining) and somewhere near to where it was before, but it will never be as good as the first couple of the series and now thats its on the upwards again, should end it now on a more positive note than it would have been if it ended last year.

----------


## Behemoth

> ...and now thats its on the upwards again, should end it now on a more positive note than it would have been if it ended last year.


I don't think it's on the up at all. I think this series is 10 times worse than all any of the other series! I just can't get into it and I don't _believe_ it as much as I believed the others.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I have to agree that Series 8 has to be the worst series yet, the whole Natalie being killed was ok but not as gritty as i expected but the Julies and Pat carrying her body around the prison has to be ridiculous.

I watched the first few series on dvd and they were absolutely brilliant with Series 1 being my favourite series and Series 8 doesn't compare in quality to the earlier series.

Although i am a massive Bad Girls fan, i think it should go out on a high on this current series so we can remember the good times of such a brilliant prison drama.

----------


## Jojo

> I don't think it's on the up at all. I think this series is 10 times worse than all any of the other series! I just can't get into it and I don't _believe_ it as much as I believed the others.


 I've only believed the first two series though - as soon as the Fenner thing was happening - I mean come on, how much can one person get away with!  I think Series 8 has been better than 6 and 7 so far - if for nothing else for the fact that Fenner is no longer in it.  But with everything that appears to be coming up, with Bodybag in charge etc, I probably wont be watching much more of it, but I still think think series has been better.

I've said it once though and I'll say it again, Series One and Two were the best by far.

----------


## Abbie

well even though i love bad girls i have to admit that over the past couple sereis i seem to loose interest and then something really interesting happens then im back, but this sereis im not sure about but thats mainly becuase ive been away and wasnt able to watch it,i suppose i would miss it if it were axed but im just dont know i prefer some of the old episodes where it was just amazing.

----------


## itsme!

ohh shame they might be axing it i used to love it when they had storylines like shell burning bodybags husband alive in a coffin, and when denny and the gang tried to escape through digging a tunnel!

it has gone down the pan a bit recently so i htink it should be axed soon before it starts turning into something which is totally unbeliveable and stupid

----------


## Abbie

> it has gone down the pan a bit recently so i htink it should be axed soon before it starts turning into something which is totally unbeliveable and stupid


i agree leave it when its doing ok, rather than rubbish

----------


## Chris_2k11

So, has anyone heard anything about whether it's definitely being axed or not??  :Searchme:  Surely they must have made a decision by now..

----------


## Jojo

From the official Bad Girls site:




> Q. Will there be a ninth series of Bad Girls?
> 
> A. ITV will not make a decision on whether or not Bad Girls will be re-commissioned for a ninth series until the current series is over. If there is a ninth series, we will announce the news on this site.


  So the official word is we aren't telling you anything lol.  Eveything I've read has said that it won't be returning though.

----------


## Bryan

theres a petiton set up here to save bad girls if ITV decides to axe it, quite a few posts from fans:

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?22344757

----------


## Abbie

> theres a petiton set up here to save bad girls if ITV decides to axe it, quite a few posts from fans:
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?22344757


 oooo really well im going there straight away to check it out

----------


## baby oranges

just signed the petition, i just hope we can make a difference! i will be so upset if bad girls is axed!

----------


## EE Rocks

Bad girls is/was brilliant!! Darlene was my fave character. I hope they don't axe it, but knowing ITV they will they wouldn't know a good drama if it hit them in the face. It is one of their better dramas, i hardly watch ITV though, turned into a disgrace. *Fingers crosses*

----------


## eastenders mad

thats a shame about bad girls been axed it has gone down hill a bit.
I was good when Shell,Fenner and the wing govner who fell in love with one of the prisons i think the prison name was nikki can't rember the name of the wing govner again lol.

thats a really shame

----------


## Jojo

> thats a shame about bad girls been axed it has gone down hill a bit.
> I was good when Shell,Fenner and the wing govner who fell in love with one of the prisons i think the prison name was nikki can't rember the name of the wing govner again lol.
> 
> thats a really shame


 Helen Stewart  :Big Grin:   :Cheer: 

Definitely the best series when Nikki and Helen etc were in it.  Started to get farcical (sp?) when Fenner started getting away with everything he did, so as much of a shame it is, maybe its for the best.

----------


## eastenders mad

thanks i couldn't remeber it is a real shame

----------

